# Bild verfälschen



## unistar (27. November 2003)

Hi zusammen,

habt ihr eine Ahnung wie ich am besten sowas mit meinem eigenen Porträi hinbekomme ?! Hab wahrscheinlich noch nicht alles ausprobiert, aber ich hab da gerade irgendwie keinen Nerv zu 



unistar


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. November 2003)

Vielleicht solltest du doch eine gewisse Geduld zeigen  
Normalerweise geht das aber auch recht einfach:
Dein Portrait auf eine neue Ebene kopieren, Größe und "Winkel" verändern bis es passt und nun nur noch die Kanten anpassen (Weichzeichnen, vllt. per Maske, oder etwas wegschneiden, am Hut etc.). 
Allerdings kannst du auch nicht jedes Foto verwenden. Wenn du ein Gesicht hast, das nach links gerichtet ist, würde die Collage mit Indiana Jones recht bescheiden aussehen


----------



## immds (3. Dezember 2003)

ich würd sagen, mach ein neues photo von dir wo du nicht so matt erscheinst, einfach wo deine haut deutlicher ist...ich denke du hast nähmlich keine lust deine haut neu zu painten....naja, ein paar bartstopeln sollten schon rein....und dann das bild etwas mit tonwert korregieren....damit du etwas dunkler wirkst...must du mal ein bischen experimentieren....


und...mach unter der linken seite deines gesichtes einen schatten....die sonne kommt von hinten rechts.....OK


ich hoffe geholfen zu haben....wenn du hilfe brauchst...ich mach dir sowas auch...kein problem....


Immds


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Dezember 2003)

@immds:

Du bist nun zweimal darauf hingewiesen worden, dass du bitte die Netiquette lesen sollst.
Auch beim Schreiben von Beiträgen wird darauf hingewiesen, dass hier eine
ordentliche Rechtschreibung erwünscht ist, insbesondere bzgl. der Groß-/Kleinschreibung.

Bitte halte dich daran!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## immds (3. Dezember 2003)

@Martin: ich werde frauf achten, aber wenn ich wenig Zeit habe, dann schreib ich lieber alles klein.das geht doch auch, oder?

noch ein Tip für Unistar: der hut wirft auch einen schatten, musst dich nur an denn anderen Schatten orientieren...

Immda


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von immds _
> *@Martin: ich werde frauf achten, aber wenn ich wenig Zeit habe, dann schreib ich lieber alles klein.das geht doch auch, oder?*



Ich will es mal so formulieren, und damit bringen wir die Diskussion mal zum Ende:

Wenn du gerne klein schreiben möchtest, weil du keine Zeit hast, dann ist es dir
jederzeit freigestellt, das Anmeldeformular in einem anderen Forum in Kleinschreibung auszufüllen.


----------



## immds (3. Dezember 2003)

Jaja, mach mal nit so ein Stress, in keinem anderem Forum indem ich war gab's eine Rechtschreiberegel. Sorry wollte ich bloss mal bemerken, da seid ihr ziemlich kleinlich, ich mein, das man sowas wie *lol*  oder etc. weglässt ist ja Ok. versteh ich auch, aber Rechtschreibung, ich denke da wäre zumindest ne überarbeitung eurer etiquette nötig.

Naja, will mich mal nich gleich unbeliebt machen 

Immds

Ich hoffe aber auch dem da oben geholfen zu haben.


----------

